
Ask HN: Joining a startup as employee #5. Any tips for contract negotiations? - derFunk
Tech position&#x2F;CTO, Startup is VC funded, ESOP&#x2F;Equity program will be available but has not yet been started, 50 to be hired.<p>Do you have any personal hints or links to checklists or similar about what to think of before signing a contract, avoiding to get fooled?
======
moshiasri
well the best course of action will be to ask them(employer) for a rough draft
of the contract, so that you could go through it before hand, and get an
advice from your lawyer, if you have one.

